# Toro 521 electric starter repair



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## hwm (Dec 9, 2007)

*Toro 521*

Working on it. It's a simple arrangement, an electric motor that bolts onto the side of the blower. The shaft has a heavy gear that can slide back and forth on the shaft with a spring around the shaft between it and the motor. The gear engages the flywheel at one point and I think pushed down the shaft and disengaged by centrifigal force when the engine catches.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

The odds are the Bendix Drive is worn out,+ you need a New starter.......


----------



## hwm (Dec 9, 2007)

*Toro 521*

Since I've used it about 10 times, it may have rotted out, but I doubt it wore out. Would disuse cause the failure? If so, I'll just pull start the damn thing. It would make no sense to get another one just to have the same thing happen. It sure is nice to have on sub-zero days and tough conditions, so I'd rather fix it.


----------

